# Tar paper vs felt over plank roof



## sylvan (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, I have a leaking roof and asked for estimates the only difference that I have seen between two companies I like. The first uses GAF/ELK and 30pd felt. The second uses Certianteed and tar paper. The reason that the 1st company gave for the use of felt was that over plank supports it would hide a waviness. I just am wondering if there is any truth to this.

Thank you
Beth


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

tar paper and felt are the same thing...and no, it's not going to hide any "waviness".


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.dickseibert.com/martin.pdf

Like asphalt felt, Grade D building
paper is an asphalt-saturated paper. It
differs from asphalt felt in two ways: It
uses a lighter-weight paper, and the
paper is made from new paper pulp
rather than recycled cardboard. “Grade
D paper is a kraft paper, made with virgin
fiber,” says Bob Woykin, sales manager
at Hal Industries, a manufacturer
of Grade D paper in Surrey, B.C.
“Roofing felt is thicker than Grade D
paper and is 100 percent recycled. The
asphalt used to saturate the Grade D
papers and the roofing felts is about the
same,” he says.

Gary


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Tar paper and felt are the same thing and 30# will wrinkle less than 15#. I think this is what your roofer was trying to tell you. A wrinkled felt paper will cause a wrinkled shingle roof. That's why we use 30#. I don't see it hiding any wavyness though. If you have wavy planks you might have structural issues.


----------



## sylvan (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thank You*

That was what I needed to know. 

Thank You


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The term "tar paper" has also applied to heavier (30 lb) roofing felt. Class D asphalt impregnated building paper is substantially the same thing except for being thinner and lighter. The typical homeowner or handyman neither sees nor cares whether the base material is new or recycled other than having a preference, and he may also personally favor wood over cotton fibers or vice versa.

Almost always the tar paper is stapled to the roof deck and this results in tiny holes. Thus the tar paper alone is not fully watertight if a storm should interrupt the roofing job before the shingles are installed.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.fortifiber.com/pdf/fortifacts/fortifacts_ask_vs_felt.pdf

Gary


----------

